# Moving to Canada?



## nealtw (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/29/...f-canada-backup-trump-surveillance-censorship


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2016)

Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2016)

Pretty sure the internet and the media have caused most our problems in the last 20 years so I don't really care if it goes away.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 29, 2016)

Probably was a good idea all the time. Redundancy is the best protection against data loss. And the whole world is unpredictable.....and digital.


----------

